# Pineview



## Guest (Oct 24, 2007)

JUST GOT BACK FROM FISHING PINEVIEW. I WAS GOING AFTER THE PERCH, BUT REALLY GOT INTO THE RAINBOWS, MUST HAVE CAUGHT ABOUT 30 OF THEM!!! THE BIGGEST WAS ABOUT 31 INCHES AND WEIGHED 13 AND A HALF POUNDS!!!! MY GRANDMA TOOK SOME NICE PICTURES


----------



## itchytriggerfinger (Sep 12, 2007)

thats awesome. what were they hitting on? that is a big ol fishy. Post up some pics i'd like to see em.


----------



## WHITEFISH KING (Oct 24, 2007)

CHOPPER I HAVE HEARD IT ALL!!!! IM WITH THESE OTHER PEOPLE I WOULD LIKE TO SEE SOME PROOF OF THIS AS WELL!! OVER 3O INCHES OUTTA PINEVIEW?? WHAT DID YOU CATCH A ROTWEILER? YEA I WANNA SEE SOME PICS AND BY THE WAY WHEN YOU TYPE IN ALL CAPS IT IS LIKE YOU ARE YELLING!


----------



## Guest (Oct 24, 2007)

I have seen tiger muskies that size, are you sure it was a trout? If so heck of a catch!


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

Welcome to the forum. You will learn that we will belive anything under 19" all day. If you claim 20" or better you need photographic evidence otherwise we will think you are FOC. I would love to see a 31" trout you caught at pineview...!!! Plus we all love to see pics of the monster fish, it's fish porn!


----------



## Greenguy88 (Sep 7, 2007)

13 pound rainbows outta Pineview? Sounds a bit like Rey de los Guerros to me :| ... Specially the grandma part. Wheres the pics?


----------



## chuckmiester (Sep 9, 2007)

im trying to decide if it is him or if he is mocking him. either way sounds like a bunch of bs to me.


----------



## waltny (Sep 8, 2007)

This does sounds awefully familiar....


----------



## Guest (Oct 25, 2007)

http://i235.photobucket.com/albums/ee277/chopperlogan/pineviewrainbow.jpg[/
WELL MY GRANDMA JUST UPLOADED THE PHOTO, SO I DON'T KNOW IF THIS WILL WORK OR NOT!!!


----------



## Guest (Oct 25, 2007)

SORRY, MY GRANDMA HAS BEEN DRINKING AGAIN. HERE'S THE PIX 
http://i235.photobucket.com/albums/ee27 ... inbow2.jpg
http://i235.photobucket.com/albums/ee27 ... ainbow.jpg


----------



## WHITEFISH KING (Oct 24, 2007)

wow!!! im a believer mr logan! i saw the pic it looks like pineview and it looks to be well over 30 inches! what were you using besides a half a can of copenhagen?? any angler can go out and catch a 6 pound trout trolling but it takes a seasoned pro to land a fish that big and not even have to spit out a scooby snack the size of texas! you got my respect but i have one question for you; you didnt make your grandma paddle the boat did you?


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Hell yeah! Nice fish.

Not trying to be picky, but those slashes under the jaw mean that it's either a cutthroat or a cuttbow. Positively cutt-something.

I'm leaning towards cuttbow, looking at the speckles.

Any which way you bend it, though. Sweet catch!

Thanks for the photos.


----------



## Guest (Oct 25, 2007)

IT COULD BE A CUTTBOW, I'M NOT SURE, IT WAS MY FIRST DAY FISHING AND GRANDMA ALWAYS PADDLES


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Oh Hell Yeah !!! I'm believing this whole *Story !!!!*.. :mrgreen: :mrgreen:

chopperlogan and WHITEFISH KING.....crawl back in your *hole !!!!*


----------



## silverkitten73 (Sep 20, 2007)

Holy cheese biscuits that is a big honking fish!


----------



## Greenguy88 (Sep 7, 2007)

.45 im with you! Notice how whitefish kings city location is Downey Id... exactly where Rey de came from :shock: ! Sorry but this whole thing is just too fishy, excuse the pun.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Lo siento, pero no tengo un rey. Yo soy el amo y señor de los humanos.

Hmmm. "EAYSDLH"...

I think I'll stick with LOAH.


----------



## RnF (Sep 25, 2007)

I know of a little pond up there in someones back yard that has fish like that in it... Don't ask how I know. Perhaps you know of this as well?

And my wife is the 'real' whitefish king 
viewtopic.php?f=2&t=1064

Edit: added 'real' since she is not whitefish king...


----------



## luckystrike (Oct 8, 2007)

Some of you may need to put on your glasses but if you look very carefully at the photo you can tell that that fish does not belong in that picture. My guess is that it's either a smaller fish blown up to look that way or he never was even holding that fish at all. Looks like chopperlogan caught some sucker fish here too!


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

RnF said:


> I know of a little pond up there in someones back yard that has fish like that in it... Don't ask how I know. Perhaps you know of this as well?
> 
> And my wife is the whitefish king
> viewtopic.php?f=2&t=1064


If 'whitefish king' is your wife Rnf, my apologies.  
Two 'new' member's yelling in Caps!!!???? Seemed quite strange to me.. :? 
And why not use the name 'whitefish *queen*..?

I still think chopperlogan is full of crap !!!!! :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## Hellsangler69 (Sep 26, 2007)

Nice fish , just doesn't look like Pineview .


----------



## skeet4l (Sep 11, 2007)

Dude, I've fished the view all my life and two to three times a week in past years. You'd have a hard time convincing me the background is the view. The lines around that fish are too fuzzy and besides if that fish was in there FishGlyph would have caught it first. :roll:


----------



## RnF (Sep 25, 2007)

.45 said:


> RnF said:
> 
> 
> > I know of a little pond up there in someones back yard that has fish like that in it... Don't ask how I know. Perhaps you know of this as well?
> ...


Hehe, well, it's not really her. And yeah, she would be the queen. I will probably get slapped up the side of the head for saying that.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

I'm no expert, but the fish looks real to me. It's got the build of a big lunker and the tail fin has the characteristic multiple folds of a big fish. I can't say I think it's PV or not...I've never been there.

My take is that the hands holding that fish are real hands holding a real fish. Whether or not it's been pasted on, I couldn't say for sure, but I say yes to the fish size.

I'm open to suggestion though. If you can tell me what to look at that would prove that the fish is a fake, then point it out. I'll join you as a skeptic.


----------



## skeet4l (Sep 11, 2007)

I'm right there with ya LOAH, cudo's to the fish, it's a dandy and the dude may very well be the one who caught it. The back ground looks more like deer creek except for the water level speaking of which I'm not sure how the view is right now.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Yeah, from what I understand about Pineview, there's hardly any water in it. I doubt I'd see healthy bushes right next to the water at PV. Just an observation.

I still say nice fish though...wherever it was from.

Oh yeah, FishGlyph...

Great Zim reference. Tell me you've watched it now.


----------



## Yonni (Sep 7, 2007)

if you have ever worked with photoshop before you can see some very obvios details that the pic of the fish has been pasted on, the aura of the outline of the fish gives it away. Nice try!


----------



## Guest (Oct 25, 2007)

ARE PEOPLE REALLY THAT JEALOUS OF MY FISHING ABILITY THAT THEY HAVE TO MAKE FALSE ACCUSATIONS. THIS FISH WAS REAL, THE PICTURE HASN'T BEEN PHOTOSHOPPED OR MANIPULATED IN ANY WAY!!! TO PROVE IT, ONCE MY GRANDMA SOBERS UP, SHE GOING TO UPLOAD ALL 10 PHOTOS OF THE FISH FROM TWO DIFFERENT CAMERAS AND YOU CAN SEE IT'S THE SAME FISH IN EVERY SINGLE PICTURE!!!!!!!


----------



## whereisyourmind (Oct 24, 2007)

I use photoshop on a daily basis and I can say without any doubt that the fish in the photo was *not* pasted in. I can't find any signs of manipulation in either photo. There is no outline that I can see. The lighting and shadows are consistent. The guy's hands fit the fish perfectly, you can even see his fingers behind the fin in both shots. And note also that there are two different pictures. Maybe this fish came out of Pineview and maybe it didn't, but those are definitely real photos of a real fish.


----------



## Guest (Oct 25, 2007)

WELL MY GRANDMA IS SOBER, SO I BETTER HURRY UP AND POST SOME MORE PHOTOS FOR ALL THE NAYSAYERS, BEFORE SHE STARTS HITTING THE BOTTLE AGAIN. I TELL YA, IF THE RIVER WAS WHISKEY AND GRANDMA WAS A DIVING DUCK!!!
http://i235.photobucket.com/albums/ee27 ... neview.jpg
http://i235.photobucket.com/albums/ee27 ... eview2.jpg
http://i235.photobucket.com/albums/ee27 ... eview3.jpg
http://i235.photobucket.com/albums/ee27 ... eview4.jpg


----------



## Guest (Oct 25, 2007)

Nice fish, now what did you catch it on? and where at on pineview?


----------



## Pavlik (Sep 11, 2007)

Yes, what did you catch it on??? Did you keep or release the fish?


----------



## Greenguy88 (Sep 7, 2007)

And why dont we ever see any pics of grandma? Id love to see her out having fun!


----------



## JAT83 (Sep 9, 2007)

Those are some sweet fish! Nice work!!!


----------



## LABSRULE (Oct 25, 2007)

REAL FISH BUT DEFINETLY NOT PINEVIEW. IT LOOKS TO ME LIKE YOU HAD A GREAT TIME AT HENRY'S IN IDAHO!!!


----------



## Guest (Oct 25, 2007)

I WAS FISHING NEAR THE MARINA. I CAUGHT IT ON A FLY NAMED THE RED DOMAMATRIX TIED BY "A GAL NAMED AL". I REALLY LIKE HER FLIES, THEY'VE ALWAYS PRODUCED FOR ME, EVEN THOUGH, THEY MAY NOT BE THE PRETTIEST THINGS. I WAS DOING TWO QUICK RETRIEVES AND THEN LETTING MY FLY SINK. THEY WERE MOSTLY HITTING WHEN THE FLY WAS SINKING.
http://i235.photobucket.com/albums/ee27 ... matrix.jpg


----------



## Tigru (Oct 15, 2007)

I erased my post


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

LABSRULE said:


> REAL FISH BUT DEFINETLY NOT PINEVIEW. IT LOOKS TO ME LIKE YOU HAD A GREAT TIME AT HENRY'S IN IDAHO!!!


I think that is closer to the truth, but either way I believe you caught the fish and one hellva fish it is! Welcome to the board and keep the fish porn flowin like grandma's booze! Just we all think you are pulling our leg with that size cutbow comming out of pineview.


----------



## UWN admin (Sep 7, 2007)

We have terminated the accounts of chopperlogan and WHITEFISH KING. They are both habitual forum trolls and liars who frequent fishing discussion boards. I believe one lives in Montana and the other in the Ogden area.

If their pattern repeats itself here like it has on other forums, they will resurface under new user names down the road and start it up again. In other words, they are the discussion forum equivalent of herpes: they blister up, ooze for a while, scab over, go away for a few weeks, then erupt all over again into a new set of sores.

Sorry for not catching them sooner. When they show up again under different user names, please send us a note so we can get rid of them.

Thanks!


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

I feel so dirty now... Forum herpies.... Yuk!


----------



## Pavlik (Sep 11, 2007)

Why da heck would you start a thread like that??? What is the frieken purpose!? So who did catch that fish in those pictures?? Was it even real? I know that was not Pineview - the landscape is totally different. That was not the mouth of the Ogden Canyon. I used to live in Ogden, and used to fish Pineveiw a lot. 

Pavlik


----------



## djangoninja (Oct 16, 2007)

excellent fish, but this isn't pineview. it looks like Henry's lake.

Also, it isn't a rainbow. it is a cutbow, or a cutthroat for sure as mentioned


----------



## Greenguy88 (Sep 7, 2007)

Goose, as you can see we werent being rude, this has happened before, so some of us recognized the pattern and knew it was probably the same people, which it was. They start these bogus reports just to stir the pot and sucker people into believing stupid stuff. I wouldnt be that rude to a new forum member!  Thanks administrators!


----------



## beef curtains (Oct 25, 2007)

These guys make me sick. This is why i stopped using the old forum. Why do they have to spoil it for the rest of us. Even though there juvenille, I have to give them credit for the fish they catch. That brown trout they posted earlier and now this cuttbow are both huge fish. These guys are probably real good fishermen, I don't know why they have to be so stupid though.


----------



## Tigru (Oct 15, 2007)

I retract my previous post.What a freaking loser, I feel like I need to take a shower after sticking up for him!


----------



## Greenguy88 (Sep 7, 2007)

But how do you know its even them in the pictures? Im betting they just get the images from the internet somewhere, the last time they were on here it was different guys in the pics lol.

And goose dont feel bad, now you know what to look for! :wink: But yes a shower may be in order. 8)


----------



## Guest (Oct 25, 2007)

What a waste of time and space. :evil:


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Utah Wildlife admin said:


> We have terminated the accounts of chopperlogan and WHITEFISH KING. They are both habitual forum trolls and liars who frequent fishing discussion boards. I believe one lives in Montana and the other in the Ogden area.
> 
> If their pattern repeats itself here like it has on other forums, they will resurface under new user names down the road and start it up again. In other words, they are the discussion forum equivalent of herpes: they blister up, ooze for a while, scab over, go away for a few weeks, then erupt all over again into a new set of sores.
> 
> ...


Ha Ha !!! What did ya do that fer??? It was just getting interesting???!!!! :mrgreen: :mrgreen:

RnF ????? You're in 'real' trouble now...... :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## beef curtains (Oct 25, 2007)

While I don't agree with those two punks. Is it just me, or do you think the administration knew an awful lot about the progressions of herpes.


----------



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

Nice looking fish. But for one who "often" fishes Pineview these fish weren't caught in that body of water. I agree the background scenery sure looks like Henry's Lake....again not Pineview. I guess I wonder why someone shows nice fish and there's "no way" those fish came from posters identification of Pineview....Kinda tarnishes the ole credibility meter IMO? :? As for the fish credibility....nice fish :wink: :wink:


----------



## Pavlik (Sep 11, 2007)

The moron never caught that fish. He probably stole the pics of off google. If he really was that good of a fisherman (30 rainbows, 1 over 30 inches), then why would he make such a jackass out of himself??? I mean, most people here know what certain fishing spots look like. There is no sense in making crap up because most of us can see through that. I was skeptical the moment I saw that post. I never caught a rainbow out of Pineview. I know that they are in there, but not in such high quantity and size!!! People who lie like that piss me off like no other. They ruin our credibility!!


----------



## RnF (Sep 25, 2007)

Utah Wildlife admin said:


> We have terminated the accounts of chopperlogan and WHITEFISH KING. They are both habitual forum trolls and liars who frequent fishing discussion boards. I believe one lives in Montana and the other in the Ogden area.


Can't you ban their IP? Not sure how that works though.


----------



## RnF (Sep 25, 2007)

.45 said:


> RnF ????? You're in 'real' trouble now...... :lol: :lol: :lol:


Crap! It wasn't me! I have a sense of humor and all, but I woulnd't stoop that low. :?


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

RnF said:


> .45 said:
> 
> 
> > RnF ????? You're in 'real' trouble now...... :lol: :lol: :lol:
> ...


Your in trouble for saying it was your wife..... :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Petersen (Sep 7, 2007)

RnF said:


> Can't you ban their IP?


Already done, but IP addresses often change.


----------



## RnF (Sep 25, 2007)

Petersen said:


> RnF said:
> 
> 
> > Can't you ban their IP?
> ...


Ahh, no worries. Thanks.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

beef curtains said:


> While I don't agree with those two punks. Is it just me, or do you think the administration knew an awful lot about the progressions of herpes.


 :lol:

With a name like "*beef curtains*", I'm not surprised that stuck out in your mind. :lol:

Hehe...Nice username.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

Duh. You guys should have known it was a hoax when he said his grandma not only took the pictures, but posted them on the internet. My grandma couldn't even get the light on her V.C.R. to quit blinking.


----------

